# DAR ES SALAAM | Projects & Construction



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Dar es Salaam, Tanzania*









Dar es Salaam is a booming city, it's the largest in Tanzania and serves as the country's commercial center and was its former capital...

*Viva Tower*
Floors: 21
Status: U/C
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142571



















---------------------------------

*PSPF Towers*
Floors: 35
Status: U/C
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1379121

















----------------------------------

*PSPF House*
Floors: 14 floors (HQ), 24 floors (Hotel & Apartments)
Status: U/C
Official Thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1125735

















----------------------------------------------------

*IT Plaza*
Floors: 13
Status: U/C
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1264951


















---------------------------

*Tanhouse Tower*
Floors: 14
Status: U/C
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343691









-------------------------------

*Elite Tower*
Floors: 13
Status: U/C
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1370037









------------------------------------

*Fakyat Tower*
Floors: 14
Status: Proposed
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1327299









-----------------

*Maritime Institute Tower*
Floors: Unknown
Status: Proposed
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1400828









--------------------

*Diamond Plaza*
Floors: 8 
Status: U/C
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1308565









----------------------

*Samora Tower*
Floors: 19
Status: U/C
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1139457


















-----------

*Julius Nyerere Convention Center*
Status: U/C
Official Thread:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

...more


tanzan said:


> Proposed construction of Residential Houses on Plot No. 574, Mindu street-Upanga, Dar Es Salaam. (18 storey)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Victoria Plaza*
Status: U/C
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1405286


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Muhumbili Heart Institute*
Status: U/C



kiligoland said:


> is this a school tanzan?
> 
> Flickr 上 laxxer24 的 DSC00474





kiligoland said:


> updates on the building u/c *muhimbili heart institute*


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A new district in the Kigamboni Peninsula has been proposed recently. Supplementing it will be a new six-lane (2x3) cable-stayed bridge across the sea creek.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Photo from July 2011








by Siddharth Pendharkar
​


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> A new district in the Kigamboni Peninsula has been proposed recently. Supplementing it will be a new six-lane (2x3) cable-stayed bridge across the sea creek.


Yep...

* Kigamboni Bridge*



tanzan said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects! 


I don't understan why the do the bridge so low... any big ship browse there or what??


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^it's not going to be that low, just a render....

*Millenium Tower II*
Floors: 27
Status: U/C


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

OK haha


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Crystal Tower* 
Floors: 15
Status: U/C











tanzan said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Canal Residency*
Floors: 15
Status: Complete (well nearly)










tanzan said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*photo by tanzan*

Canal Residency is the dark building in the middle in the far left background


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Umoja wa Vijana Complex*
Floors: 25 & 25
Status: U/C
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1446750


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

el palmesano said:


> OK haha


that's okay!


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

^^Interesting city ...and one more thing there are lots of greenery in the city center, that's real good kay:

...make it even better than dry "desert-cities" like Dubai !


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mzizima Towers* 
Status: Proposed
Floors: 35 & 33

Residential tower & Commercial tower​


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

èđđeůx;84226309 said:


> *Diamond Plaza*
> Floors: 8
> Status: U/C
> Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1308565
> ...


Construction of the first floor has begun...:banana:



tanzan said:


> Construction on the first floor going on


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

@èđđeůx Great news dude, keep em coming. :cheers:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

@èđđeůx，you are doing a great job man, :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Planned Project started as a Joint Venture between NHC and Arecogroup Tanzania 
*
SYMPHONY CITY
*



















But it was updated in 2013 as an ARECOGROUP Project.

anyone with details about latest updates.., I think it will be located in Kibada-Kijichi corner, in Kigamboni,the gulf after the Kigamboni bridge

URBAN DESIGN AND URBAN PLANNING 

URBAN PLANNING CITY SYMPHONY	TANZANIA / Darussalam	2013	ARECO GROUP TANZANIA


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wakulima eco residence*












http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9bypVX-Sa...Q/X1Nyu3nzPqQ/s1600/NHC-Wakulima+DAY+VIEW.JPG










http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/t542/tanzan2015/wakulima_zps949aa787.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sanaa Tower Uc*









http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/t542/tanzan2015/Sanaa Tower_zps7hlkhmsk.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar es Salaam NHC Plot no 1088 twin towers 30 FL x2*































https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1437317447_2ea967e97f04677de8ca47b89074aac0


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mikocheni Mall Towers|15+15+15+15|U/C*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, lot of nice developments


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Kawe City | *Dar Es Salaam | Under Construction​


bantugbro said:


> Wakuu hii nimeikuta mahala...:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





babuuz said:


> Beach side, Estim on the move
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kiligoland said:


> *Now we know two companies doing this project CRJE and ESTIM*​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Mkuti House Mall |* Dar Es Salaam​


> *Mkuti House Mall |* Dar Es Salaam
> 
> 
> Shops : + 200
> ...





> *Mkuki House is a state of the art shopping mall that will contain a total of approximately 200+ shops, a dedicated area for supermarket/hypermarket, a bowling alley, multiplexes and the first of its kind in Tanzania- an ice skating rink.*





kiligoland said:


> RENDERS


*Update*



tanzan said:


>


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

* Tanzania Ports Authority Headquarters |* Dar Es Salaam​


> *Tanzania Ports Authority Headquarters|* Dar Es Salaam
> 
> 
> Location : Sokoine Drive
> ...





> ​


*Update*



kiligoland said:


> *＃THRISEOFTOWERS
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

* DAR ES SALAAM | Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) Network | U/C*



tanzan said:


> _Inauguration ceremony held today_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Phase 1 - Map*



>


*Phase 1 - Construction Update*



kizibo said:


> The BRT has given Dar a very nice Aerial Shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*DAR ES SALAAM | Julius Nyerere International Airport Terminal III | U/C*



tanzan said:


>





alifazal said:


> *Images credit: Michuzi Blog* http://michuzi-matukio.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/kiwanja-cha-ndege-cha-kimataifa-cha.html​





tanganyikan kid said:


>






​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*DAR ES SALAAM | CITY MALL | U/C*

*City Mall Renders*



kiligoland said:


> *NEAR DIT BRT BUS STOP @ MOROGORO ROAD *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*City Mall Construction Update*



kizibo said:


> it's an eyesore..,if they can't do cladding they should at least paint it with other colours. like what Mkuki did with their's.


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*NHC Morocco Square Towers | 30Fx2 | 25Fx2 | U/C*

*NHC Morocco Square Towers - Render*



>


*NHC Morocco Square Towers - Construction Update*



kiligoland said:


> Estim seems to have proper equipment look at that white thing, must be replacing cement mixer trucks inside there.


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Wakulima Eco-Residence | Under Construction*

*Wakulima Eco-Residence | Project Render *



BenjaminEli said:


> *Wakulima Eco-Residence | Construction Update*
> ​





kizibo said:


> This is even funnier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*DAR ES SALAAM | Ramada Resort | U/C​*


kizibo said:


> Ramada 5 Star Hotel, Kunduchi Dar es Salaam


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lot of good developments!


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of these projects look like they have very good street engagements. Even if it'd be better if they all did, some places don't ever get this part right, so good on ya, Dar es Salaam! The BRT system is a great step, too!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

I completly agree


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Dar es salaam | Mara World Tanzania | U/C*



tanzan said:


> ​





babuuz said:


> ​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Dar es salaam | DongXingHuaFu Housing Estate | U/C*



BenjaminEli said:


> http://www.zoomtanzania.com/ListingImages/0065FS.jpg​





kizibo said:


> The Chinese real estate development company DongXing International Real Estate Limited is building a residential housing project - HUAFU for 98 apartments on a project area of 7,930 square meters along Msasani Beach, Dar Es Salaam.
> DongXing-tanzaniaWith the estimated value of the project to be around USD 20 million, HUAFU is assumed to provide flats for upper and middle class in Tanzania.
> 
> Additional to housing construction, the company is going to renovate a 500 meter Mikocheni road part leading to the HUAFU project.
> ...





babuuz said:


> ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chanika Teaching Hospital UC*








https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-RDn3FX2v...iDYSJ_k0-0zpjA0pvQQyNACLcB/s1600/IMG_9958.JPG

cost : 8.8 billion
Finishing time: march 2017

will have hospital with 160 beds, school, and 28 apartment


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mlimani Plaza 11 floors UC*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chato Apartment 8 floors UC *

Location: Chato Street, Regent Estate.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*NSSF Dungu farm Residential area*

*UPDATES*

http://www.imgrum.net/media/1308713174535262221_3618702300


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*DAR ES SALAAM | Julius Nyerere International Airport Terminal III | U/C*



tanzan said:


>


November 2nd



kiligoland said:


> from www.issamichuzi.blogspot.com
> 
> *second phase*


November 14th



A'Costa said:


> ​


November 24th



alifazal said:


> *Images credit: MoW.go.tz* via http://michuzi-matukio.blogspot.com/2016/11/katibu-mkuu-sekta-ya-ujenzi-atembelea.html
> ​



​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*DAR ES SALAAM | MNF SQUARE | 32 fl + 32 fl | U/C*



>





kiligoland said:


> from http://othmanmichuzi.blogspot.com/2016/11/kamera-ya-mtaa-kwa-mtaa-imezinasa.html


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*DAR ES SALAAM | Julius Nyerere International Airport Terminal III | U/C*



tanzan said:


>


Originally posted by alifazal


















*Source: BAM View Magazine, 7(2)*









Source
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

* Palm Village* | Dar Es Salaam



> *About the Project*
> 
> 
> Project Name : Palm Village
> ...


*Renders*



tanzan said:


> Pale kwa Warioba baada ya Baraka Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Construction Update*



kiligoland said:


> ​



​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Parastatal Pensions Fund (PPF) HeadQuarters* | Dar Es Salaam



> *About the Project*
> 
> 
> Project Name : PPF HQ
> ...


*Renders*




babuuz said:


> ​





tanzan said:


> ​


*Construction Update*



kiligoland said:


> *Zoomed From Msimbazi street Kariakoo*



​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Tazara flyover | *Dar Es Salaam
Under Construction




tanzan said:


> *Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kiligoland said:


> *UPDATES*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*SAMORA AVENUE repaving and bollards
*
























































































kiligoland ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*DAR waterfront and flood prevention*








































SOURCE: TWITTER


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Some great projects! I especially like that new hospital on page 10.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Standard gauge updates*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Proposed Buildings U/C?*

New Intercity bus stand





























New Magomeni Market


----------

